

Why do women study computer science? Same reasons men do - emaste
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/technology/women+study+computer+science+Same+reasons/8342441/story.html

======
sp332
Well that took an odd turn at the end. I've been in the industry for about 8
years, and I think 80% of the older-than-college guys I've worked with and
100% of the women would make a joke like that. This actually happened in a
college math class once and the girls made worse jokes than the guys.

I understand how she feels objectified and "othered" in general, but focusing
on this incident actually weakens her case a bit.

